# DnD campaign in Manassas, VA



## Vaxalon (Oct 18, 2002)

I've had a couple of people drop out of my DnD game, so I'm looking for new players again.

How often do you have the opportunity to play in an Iron DM's game?

See the links in my .sig for campaign information.

We meet alternate saturdays at my house in Manassas, VA


----------



## Vaxalon (Feb 4, 2003)

Once again, I need to call on players; I'm losing people due to changes in work schedules.

We meet on saturday afternoons in Manassas, VA

See the links in my .sig for the campaign homepage.


----------



## Labmonkey-XL (Feb 17, 2003)

Hey Vaxalon, I lost your e-mail the other day when I cleaned out my e-mail, can you re-send it.

I'm still looking for a game. Thanx in advance.

JaeRokk2000@yahoo.com


----------

